# Steam Bereits Installiertes Spiel Hinzufügen ohne Download



## Viking30k (10. Mai 2017)

*Steam Bereits Installiertes Spiel Hinzufügen ohne Download*

Hi ich habe einige Spiele Darunter Fallout 4 die nach einer Neuinstallation von Windows 10 als ausgegraut in meiner Bibliothek sind Fallout 4 kann ich aber komischerweise Spielen^^ da ich aber die DLCs kaufen will sollte es wieder in der Bibliothek sein

Da ich unzählige Mods installiert habe will ich es nicht wirklich neuladen müssen google hat mir auch nicht geholfen

Danke


----------



## Stueppi (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Steam Bereits Installiertes Spiel Hinzufügen ohne Download*

Wennn die Spiele vorher über Steam gezogen worden sind, einfach bei Steam Download klicken, HDD/SSD auswählen und der startet erstmal die Überprüfung und sollte das Spiel dann auch finden und eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop erstellen ohne Download.


----------



## Acandri (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Steam Bereits Installiertes Spiel Hinzufügen ohne Download*

Den Ordner unter Optionen>Download hinzufügen und Steam erkennt automatisch alle Spiele in diesem Bibliotheksordner.


----------



## Viking30k (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Steam Bereits Installiertes Spiel Hinzufügen ohne Download*

Hm das mit dem ordner macht er nicht sagt imm die bibliothek müsse leer sein 

Bei der anderen veriante muss ich das Spiel einfach da hin runterladen wo sich das bereits installierte spiel befindet?


----------



## Acandri (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Steam Bereits Installiertes Spiel Hinzufügen ohne Download*

Hier die Anleitung zum hinzufügen/ändern von Steam-Bibliotheksordnern mit Video:

Steam: Speicherort fur Spiele andern - so geht's - CHIP

Steam prüft dabei nur ob der Ordner da ist und was in diesem ist. Die gefundenen Spiele werden automatisch der Bibliothek angegliedert.


----------

